# Pictures or videos



## DONN (Jun 16, 2017)

Can anyone tell me how to go about moving a picture from my iPhone and than post it on this website?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Sign in to website, choose "More reply options" and after that You find "Attach files"-option, choose picture and "Attach this file" to post.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Mobile site, on a desktop, tapatalk? Need a bit more info.


----------



## DONN (Jun 16, 2017)

This is just an ordinary apple iphone. i dont understand what tapatalk is. im kinda computer illiterate. maybe this is something waaaaay over my head and not get involved with.. but thanks anyway.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

DONN said:


> This is just an ordinary apple iphone. i dont understand what tapatalk is. im kinda computer illiterate. maybe this is something waaaaay over my head and not get involved with.. but thanks anyway.


Videos will have to be uploaded to YouTube or similar in order to be placed on the site. I don't believe you can upload videos directly from the source.

Pics are easier, see @Kalavalea post above. After you hit "MORE OPTIONS", click "ATTACH FILE", select your file, "OPEN" or Double Click on it and then "ADD REPLY".


----------

